# Extensive Tool Kit List - How Should One Choose???



## uberjer (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently had my Gary Fisher Paragon stolen :madman:. I'm aiming to pick up a Fargo or Ogre soon for some bikepacking excursions. In the mean time, I picked up a couple of cheap bikes for me and my g/f. They need a bit of work, so now I'm looking for a good tool kit to get me started. I have a fairly complete general tool kit, so I don't care about hex keys, sockets, wrenches, screw drivers, etc. I really need the bike specific tools.

What I really need to know is the following so I can choose a good starter tool kit:


What tools are commonly used across most brands and bikes?
What tools are more likely to be bike/brand specific?

Ultimately, I'd like to be able to do complete tear-downs and builds of the bikes I already have and the ones I plan to get.

Thanks in advance for any help!!! 

- Jeremy

These are the bikes I have:


Giant Seek 2 (2011) - Seek 2 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
Gary Fisher Tassajara (2005) - 2005 Gary Fisher Tassajara - BikePedia

*TOOL KITS FROM $40 - $160* (prices include CA tax & shipping)
*
$42.49 - Spin Doctor Essential Tool Kit*
Spin Doctor Essential Tool Kit - Spin Doctor

*$43.99 - Generic 44 Tool Kit*
Detailed Description - 44 Piece Bicycle Bike Repair Mechanics Tool Kit Maintenance Set with Case New | eBay
Reviews - Amazon.com: Brand New! Home Mechanic Bicycle Tool Kit 44 Pcs!: Sports & Outdoors

*$49.99 - Nashbar Essential Tool Kit*
Nashbar Essential Tool Kit - Tool Kits and Sets

*$65 - BikeHand Tool Kit (YC-735A)*
BIKE HAND Cycling Tools

*$69.69 - ROSWHEEL Bike Tool Kit 44 in 1*
Newegg.com - ROSWHEEL Bike Bicycle Repairing Tool Set Kit Case Box Universal for Mountain Road Bicycle 44 in 1

*$74.23 - Sette ST-21 Tool Kit*
Sette ST-21 Tool Kit - 21 Tools | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

*$101.99 - Spin Doctor Team 33 Tool Kit*
Spin Doctor Team 33 Tool Kit - Spin Doctor

*$120 - Bike Hand Advanced Mechanic Tool Kit (YC-748)*
BIKE HAND Cycling Tools

*$155.71 - Sette Torx ST-37*
Sette Torx ST-37 Toolkit | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

*$166.46 - Sette ST-41 Tool Kit*
Sette ST-41 Tool Kit - 41 Tools | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Skip all of them and just buy the tools you need. 

Kits always include a ton of junk you'll never use, and miss stuff you need.


----------



## uberjer (Jun 5, 2013)

What's a good way to determine what tools I need? I don't want to start breaking down my bike without having all the proper tools first.

I was looking at the kits to save a bit of cash on some of the common tools that are in some of the kits.



One Pivot said:


> Skip all of them and just buy the tools you need.
> 
> Kits always include a ton of junk you'll never use, and miss stuff you need.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Since you already have general tools, I'd start with these:

Chain whip
Cassette tool
Chain tool
Spoke wrench
Bottom Bracket tool for Cartridge style BBs
Crank puller
Maybe some cone wrenches to service the Shimano hubs on one of the bikes listed above
Tire levers if you don't already have any
Pedal wrench

I'm sure I'm missing something, and others may chime in, but that will get you started. Buying the pieces separately will increase the likely hood that you get better tools and won't be stuck with stuff you don't need.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Since you already have general tools, I'd start with these:
> 
> Chain whip
> Cassette tool
> ...


That's a pretty good list. I pieced together my own kit for the very same reason, I have a nice general tool kit (not to mention the hex wrenches and screwdrivers that come with the stock kit are junk).

You may throw some dial calipers in there (metric of course) in case you want make upgrades to items you need to measure.


----------

